# New member



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, have joined the forum at last. Thanks for the many tips I've picked up from looking at the forum for many months


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Lynda and a vary warm :welcome:. Hope you will join in and continue enjoying.


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, I will be joining in. Busy at present doing bits and pieces to the house. It never ends does it? Our house is on the silver coast. Love this area.


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

We are in pedrieras


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Lynda,
Welcome to the forum - good luck with setting up home. We plan to move later this year, we'll be in Nadadouro.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

lynda s said:


> We are in pedrieras


Is that Pedrierss near Porto de Mós?


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Is that Pedrierss near Porto de Mós?


Yes it is. It's really nice, quiet, friendly neighbours too. We are only a few miles from Batalha


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We are not that far from you...just outside Rio Maior


----------

